# How About This Menu W/Qview HOLY $%$# BATMAN



## ronp (Sep 5, 2009)

Carol was digging around in the garage and found this.




It was my ad from the restaurant and I am guessing it is from about 1977. I scaned but couldn't get the pic here so I took pics instead. Becaues of the length I had to take 3 pics, so just peice them together. 



Cheap prices HUH?





This is an artist's rendition of our view on our place mats. Sorry the pics aren't better.

Enjoy the prices, they are gone forever.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll take 2 T-Bones and a Slab of Baby Backs Ron...


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!!! You gotta love the prices!!! What a cool find.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thats so cool Ron. Alittle of the past brought back.


----------



## alx (Sep 5, 2009)

Love it.I believed i read RONS Pepper Steak 6.95.TOO COOL...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

A full slab for $8.50?
Appetizer, soup or salad, fries or corn...Can I get that deal of a meal from you now


----------



## fishawn (Sep 5, 2009)

No "Happy Meal" with a toy?


----------



## rw willy (Sep 5, 2009)

I thinking the fried perch.
Thanks for the share Ron


----------



## meatball (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought the fried perch sounded great too! Wow, I would eat out every night if the prices were still this way. Ribeye price - you can't even get raw ribeyes for those prices, let alone a restaurant meal. Thanks for sharing, that's really neat.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!! That takes me back. My folks ran a three two bar down in southern Mn in my growing up years back in the sixties. 12oz taps were 25cents and a burger basket $1.50. And that was no Mac and Dons burger. A huge homemade burger with all the fixin's and a big plate of steak fries on the side.

I remember having to mix 25lbs of hamburger with crushed crackers and egg and my moms seasoning every day. We had the old hand operated hamburger press to pattie them.
Thats a great menu Ron.


----------



## billbo (Sep 5, 2009)

Nothing like a trip down memory lane!


----------



## pignit (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll take 47 orders of Ribeye... 60 African Lobster tails and an order of fries to go please.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2009)

At those prices lets do the whole menu as appetizers 
Nothing like takin a trip down memory lane
Very cool


----------



## desertlites (Sep 5, 2009)

cool find Carol-Ron wipe the tear from your eye. that is just to cool. thanks


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 3, 2010)

Who is Rita?


----------



## rdknb (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet that made you smile Ron, memories from the past


----------



## deltadude (Feb 3, 2010)

Give me 2 10oz Rib-eys and rack of Baby Backs.......

1977 seems so long ago,  it was the year my sweetie pie and I got hitched!  Your prices remind me of the last night of our honeymoon, we flew into LAX, and had spent all but $50 bucks on our two week honeymoon.  So I said lets blow the rest on dinner at Gladstone's 4 Fish.  Then Gladstone's  was a small seafood rest. known by the locals in Santa Monica and some celebrities in the know.  I order the chef special $14.99 full order, my new bride the half order for $9.99

• Salad
• potato or rice and veggie
• 1 dozen steamer clams in broth
• 12 large Shrimp
• whole Dungeness Crab

That was a seafood feast, at give away prices.

Thanks for sharing your collector's menu, and reminding me of a special night.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

that's what i was thinkin'............bet her chops were tasty!!!


----------



## ronp (Feb 3, 2010)

Rita was my ex. Her personality was just like Le Ann on the Pit Masters show. Always Bit#%ing


----------



## denver dave (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm feeling old now. I can remember those prices. That was a great reminder of where we came from and just how far we have gone for better or worse.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 3, 2010)

Ron,
Thanks for sharing, that was an awesome menu. I don't remember specifics too well (or the 70's either LOL) but money bought more then. Of course we had less money too! Nice to see nostalgic things.


----------



## nickelmore (Feb 4, 2010)

I have not made a journey up there yet this year,  I always have a good time hitting the good restaurants up there.    My bro in law has a bed and breakfast there so he knows the good places.

You must have been down the road from Don Sharfs auto salvage.

And do you get regular yoshidas at Sam's?  Mine only had the Honey terriaki


----------



## ronp (Feb 4, 2010)

I never heard of that place.

 As far as Yoshidascan only get the original here.


----------

